# Will I ever find love?I am in my late 20s and never had love.



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

I feel like this :





















I feel like Ill never find someone special.


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

Possibly. At 27 this is my partner's first relationship, and the men in my family typically pair off a bit late (mid to late 20's).

Also it is not fair to use the sad-Tennant-in-the-rain scene. It's too sad. I hope you eventually feel like this instead:


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

Faux said:


> Possibly. At 27 this is my partner's first relationship, and the men in my family typically pair off a bit late (mid to late 20's).
> 
> Also it is not fair to use the sad-Tennant-in-the-rain scene. It's too sad. I hope you eventually feel like this instead:


----------



## PrimroseMind (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh no no no no no. You will not lose hope. If you will, you'll start a chain reaction and guess who's next in the line of losing hope? ... You see now.. I can't afford this, so I think you'd do us both a favor by containing your hope. Thank you for your attention. Have a pleasant day.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Hope is the only thing I have.
A fool's hope! XD


----------



## Shapaha (May 11, 2013)

The older you get as a man, the better your chances.
It seems that older women are much more ready to be in a relationship than younger women, you will find love but you might not find a child bearer...

Then again... you might be able to find a girl like 20 years younger...


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

You have to become someone special to attract someone special.
You also have to be willing to be rejected, a lot.


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow. What's sad is, I imagine many of you have had/found love and just didn't know it was there. Funny thing about love....when embraced by two people, it flourishes...it grows exponentially. However, if one is too afraid, too cynical or too standoffish, well, love will flounder and find better soil for it's seeds to grow, so to speak. Less that you need to be someone special to find someone special (we're all special in some way...no special snowflake comments :dry, more that we need to love ourselves in order to attract love, or, more accurately, to welcome love from others. 

Allow yourself to open up and others will as well. Once people are let in, and you, in turn, are also allowed to explore...well..love will show itself. 

From what I've seen, people either try too hard to find love, or seem to try hard not to find love (even if it's only a subconscious effort). 

Just my thoughts

Then again....I'm single so, whatta I know


----------



## Kahurple (May 27, 2013)

Just stay positive and be yourself and you'll find someone!

Of course, like others have said, be prepared for the possibility of rejection. Lots of it.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

You don't find love.. You give love, and then it finds you.


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

Arclight said:


> You don't find love.. You give love, and then it finds you.


Beautifully worded..(in so many fewer words than what I wrote:tongue.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

If you can't put your love into another person, use it toward something you're passionate about. Eventually your passionate contributions will earn you love from someone or many.


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

So, six years ago today, I was at my buddy/coworkers wedding. My friend/boss and I get a little wild (I'm a bad influence). We decided to take pictures that would leave lasting memories...for years to come, 

yup...we mooned the camera...together, and, don't remember who tooled the pic, actually. But, it is being sent via text to me right now. Wonder of my ass was nicer back then

lol.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

JaySH said:


> So, six years ago today, I was at my buddy/coworkers wedding. My friend/boss and I get a little wild (I'm a bad influence). We decided to take pictures that would leave lasting memories...for years to come,
> 
> yup...we mooned the camera...together, and, don't remember who tooled the pic, actually. But, it is being sent via text to me right now. Wonder of my ass was nicer back then
> 
> lol.


good thing you arent famous like anthony weiner


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

Dr.Horrible said:


> good thing you arent famous like anthony weiner


Naaah...dude.,.you've seen my avatar..I'm not shy....It's a good thing my ass hasn't been made public or I'd be more famous than Anthony Weiner...yeah...and, you'd all know and love me for my ass. :tongue:....which...wouldn't be much different than now, I suppose

Butt...I'd be famous

^ yep..I went there


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

My bad...the last 2 posts were meant for the stream of consciousness thread...wicked sorry OP. wasn't trying to troll, by any means.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

JaySH said:


> My bad...the last 2 posts were meant for the stream of consciousness thread...wicked sorry OP. wasn't trying to troll, by any means.


its okay


----------



## Mimi_2 (Apr 29, 2013)

Dr.Horrible said:


> I feel like this :
> View attachment 73510
> View attachment 73511
> 
> ...


wah wah wah. keep whining like a baby instead of actually _doing _anything about your issues. that'll solve things


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Mimi_2 said:


> wah wah wah. keep whining like a baby instead of actually _doing _anything about your issues. that'll solve things


Dude! Don't be so mean.

Sometimes people just get lonely. And sometimes people need to talk about their issues.


----------



## Mimi_2 (Apr 29, 2013)

StaceofBass said:


> Dude! Don't be so mean.
> 
> Sometimes people just get lonely. And sometimes people need to talk about their issues.


keep reinforcing his self-pity, that'll help him


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

Mimi_2 said:


> wah wah wah. keep whining like a baby instead of actually _doing _anything about your issues. that'll solve things


I'm sorry...who are you? 

Next time if you have nothing productive to add, maybe you should keep your posts to yourself. Nothing in the OP was written offensively. Your "wah wah wah. Keep whining...." would, by most standards, be considered an offensive personal attack. It was unnecessary ridicule. Did it make you feel better? For me, and hopefully the OP, it shows nothing but a lacking in maturity and/or emotional intilligence. 

Next time, why don't you save it. Or, keep insulting like a 3 yr old child...yeah, that will help matters. Quit complaining about how he expressed himself in HIS THREAD or learn to express your point without personally attacking and demeaning someone here. 

At least he has the balls to express his feelings and concerns and reach out for advice even with immature, jackass critics out there. 

Please don't attack me in response. I won't whine like a baby, I assure you.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Mimi_2 said:


> keep reinforcing his self-pity, that'll help him


I honestly pity you.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Dr.Horrible said:


> I feel like I'll never find someone special.


Late 20s is a good age, most people fully mature around 25-30 in my experience. Divorce statistics also bear this out, you've got more than a 75% chance of your marriage surviving if you first get married in your late 20's, versus about half of that in your late teens/early 20's. Keep your chin up, I'm sure you'll find someone.


----------



## Mimi_2 (Apr 29, 2013)

JaySH said:


> I'm sorry...who are you?
> 
> Next time if you have nothing productive to add, maybe you should keep your posts to yourself. Nothing in the OP was written offensively. Your "wah wah wah. Keep whining...." would, by most standards, be considered an offensive personal attack. It was unnecessary ridicule. Did it make you feel better? For me, and hopefully the OP, it shows nothing but a lacking in maturity and/or emotional intilligence.
> 
> ...


Relax, I was HONESTLY trying to help. I know INFJs pretty well (I'm INFP) and since it was the second thread he started in this whiny demeanor and a lot of people had already helped by listening to his insecurities, I felt like a wake-up call might help more than letting him indulge in his sorrows. Self-pity IS dangerous and if it really didn't apply as you say, then he'll get over my comment anyway.


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

@Dr.Horrible - if you improve your grammar, many good things will happen. Simple things, like using capital I and spaces after periods, question marks or commas.


----------



## bubbleboy (Sep 28, 2010)

Ista said:


> @Dr.Horrible - if you improve your grammar, many good things will happen. Simple things, like using capital I and spaces after periods, question marks or commas.


this made me laugh lol


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Found it and lost it. As long as you are afraid of losing it, you never found it in the first place. We are all special in our own ways but as long as you keep having this image of your ideal partner, you'll never find it. Most people don't know that the answer is right in front of them. There is more about most people than meets the eye, give them a chance. if you meet a person, be fully open minded and assist them in helping them finding their way and you'll see that there are a lot more special people on this planet than you initially thought.


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

bubbleboy said:


> this made me laugh lol


Making an INFJ lol is my favorite.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

Clearly there must be a reason for this nice guy to have self-pity. Well, as for me I have been in 4 relationships now, and they always happened when I started not to care. Not giving a shit. "Talk to the hand". It helped me a lot to think like that so I could get my things going in life instead of worrying that I'm not good enough for people.. and then of course every time I get sucked into a relationship and get pulled right back into my pool of misery...:tongue:. Clearly I am more stubborn than a donkey. Note to self: "Mike, stop worrying about others too much and "d.o." :tongue:

Live and learn.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

*Hey everyone, give the guy a break and be nice.*


----------



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

part1 i dont think you should date anyone lower than your standards but if you want better chances id date someone low in your standards, like right at the line from the bottom,

part2 find ways to improve yourself like getting buff, or a sexy wardrobe, maybe tan, go to a nice hair salon and get a sexy wavy instead of a barbershop crew cut, trim/clean your nails, get teeth whitener 

part3 be socially active join groups, clubs, classes, volunteer, there are other fish in the sea but the bait is no good if you dont cast it out of the boat

part4 become an interesting person, set goals short and long term the more amazing/challenging the better, you can show off your interests by creating what youre interested in, be the person you admire, and whatever kind of person you admire a body builder, fighter, musician, artist, world traveler, a girl that has one of these or a few in common may admire you

part5 be confident everyone likes confidence, it gives off a happier vibe, and people flock around it. it makes you more successful in life anyways, so you might as well

part6 be yourself your communication will be most effective if its fresh ideas thats all you, less likely to slip up and look fake, and sociology says that people normally marry others like themselves, so thats probably what your looking for and even if there arent many like you its better getting one nice girl in 5 years than five bitchy girls in 1 year

part7 don't be a pussy, love stinks, it can hurt, be awkward, and often it doesnt work out, but you just have to not fear rejection or what theyll think of you or you will never find love, both girls and guys wish it could be more simple, but the more you drag it on and give off mixed signals the more complicated it gets for them, and it gives off a negative inconfident/childish vibe, if you dont ask how can they say yes, if youre too worried itll hurt your friendship you might as well stay friends, and it will take a while but they will eventually forgive you and want to be friends again as long as your enot a creep and you dont try to get them to like you "in that way" after they say no


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Arclight said what I was thinking when I clicked on this thread; you can't find love, you can only give it to others and somebody will give it to you, but this rarely happens easily or quickly, because love is difficult. Even after you have "found love", as so many people like to say, it is still intertwined with suffering obstacles, challenges and hardship; but if it were not these things it would not be the greatest thing a person can experience every second, every minute, every day, together with another person.


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Blayz said:


> part1 i dont think you should date anyone lower than your standards but if you want better chances id date someone low in your standards, like right at the line from the bottom,


It would seem simpler and more respectful to potential mates to simply set a Y/N bar for dating, but life isn't simple and people are weird.


----------



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

Faux said:


> It would seem simpler and more respectful to potential mates to simply set a Y/N bar for dating, but life isn't simple and people are weird.


it would be more simple and respectful, i agree, but im trying to help him improve his chances. he would also be looking more for personality which is a good thing


----------

